# Is this normal? Nose and beak scratchis.



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

So baby and i are doing our normal evening cuddle, he's starting to moult certain parts of his face, near the beak and nose.

When he's moulting he usually directs me to where he wants scratchis, so now i kept doing that where i seen he'd been losing some feathers already and figured that's what he meant, but oh no.

He wanted me to rub his nose and beak, and let me tell you, i have never seen him enjoy something that much ever before. Neck stretched out, feathers fluffy, so relaxed and eyes fully closed, not even opening slightly to check on me which he usually does.

Is this normal? Was afraid i'd hurt his little nose, but it was fine, just very lightly rubbed it with the thumb or index finger.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel periodically likes his beak rubbed. I think it's normal.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

When my youngest was a baby he liked to have his beak rubbed. Never tried the cere. He just bites me if I try to rub him now


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam loves her beak cere and around her ears rubbed, Mack is a back of the neck kinda bird and Blizz loves scritches all over his head


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Normal. 

Missy LOVES having her beak rubbed, and sometimes her cere.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, Coco loves this too. As well as under his chin, they're among his most favourite places to be scritched.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah Baby sometimes really loves the ears as well. He's started letting me pat his back too, with my entire palm going down his back and wings, seems to really enjoy it now.


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gizmo loves having his chin, ears, top of the head rubbed and gets annoyed with me when i stop haha. as soon as i start he closes his eyes and moves his head all over and then when i stop he nibbles at my fingers and makes cross little noises at me until i start again haha


----------

